# Ronnie Coleman video



## Mudge (Aug 30, 2002)

on KaZaA there is a ~533MB video of Ronnie about y2k, I believe, anyone seen it?


----------



## kuso (Aug 30, 2002)

I haven`t seen it but have heard it`s worth the download!!!!

Doesn`t KaZaA have some problems with thier soft though???? Spyware or something?!?!?


----------



## Mudge (Aug 30, 2002)

Yes, search for KaZaA Light on Google, I use it, no spyware no popups!

The video is cool, he seems like a decent guy, a little sloppy workout at times but DAMN he lifts CRAZY WEIGHTS.

8xx stiffy deads, 495 rows, 200# dumbell presses for about 12 reps, front squats with 585, crazy.


----------



## Mudge (Aug 30, 2002)

He sees a chiropracter once a week to get "rearranged", no supprise I guess - heavy lifts!


----------



## kuso (Aug 31, 2002)

So you got this off KaZaA Light??? What was the file called?

Sounds like I wanna see it


----------



## Mifody (Aug 31, 2002)

i got it a couple days ago.. hes huge as hell and strong as fuk


----------



## CRASHMAN (Aug 31, 2002)

Downloadin it right now ...........finally somethin to do


----------



## kuso (Aug 31, 2002)

I can`t get the fucker to download.....keeps saying needs more sources!!!


----------



## KataMaStEr (Aug 31, 2002)

Try here Kuso

http://www.filesharing.net/frame.htm?http://www.filesharing.net/kazaal.php


----------



## Pitboss (Aug 31, 2002)

Aaaahhhh I don't read German!!!!!!


----------



## KataMaStEr (Aug 31, 2002)

lol all you need the the link to download from... but hold on I'll find a language u can read in a sec


----------



## KataMaStEr (Aug 31, 2002)

http://www.kazaalite.com/


----------



## Mudge (Aug 31, 2002)

Ronnie Coleman - the Unbelievable.AVI

I just searched for OLYMPIA because I heard the 2001 was on there somewhere.

Dorian's Blood and Guts is on here as well.


----------



## kuso (Aug 31, 2002)

I`m downloading it now....but it`s taking FOREVER!!!!!! I guess it must be a busy time there or something.


----------



## Mudge (Aug 31, 2002)

I've been doing the Dorian video for about a day now, the Ronnie video took only about 12 hours.


----------



## kuso (Aug 31, 2002)

I started off with a download speed set to finish in 6 hours......it`s now 12.5 and I`m still only 2/3 of the way there.....was hoping to watch it before going to the gym myself today .......don`t think that`ll happen now though.


----------



## Mudge (Aug 31, 2002)

Hit SEARCH FOR MORE SOURCES, I have it shared now.


----------



## kuso (Aug 31, 2002)

Um....being a KaZaA virgin  where is the SEARCH FOR MORE SOURCES?


----------



## Mudge (Aug 31, 2002)

Right click on your mouse  about half way down.

FIND MORE SOURCES FOR DOWNLOAD


----------



## kuso (Aug 31, 2002)

Thanks man.....should I PAUSE it or something first, or just do it while it`s downloading?


----------



## Mudge (Aug 31, 2002)

Keep on trucking man, on some downloads I do it every hour or when I'm at the PC, since it will not automatically find new people that sign on and have the file.

Is your username TIGER?


----------



## kuso (Aug 31, 2002)

Yhanks man....will see if this speeds things up a little


----------



## kuso (Aug 31, 2002)

BTW.....I`m not TIGER....I haven`t got any name up.


----------



## Mudge (Aug 31, 2002)

Ahh, ok, it assigns a default one like user### or something. I have bandwidth cranked up but only tiger was downloading it.


----------



## kuso (Aug 31, 2002)

Right now I am downloading from dunntn@ and microbrew@ but the total is still only around 10k


----------



## Mudge (Aug 31, 2002)

Well right click dude


----------



## CRASHMAN (Aug 31, 2002)

hey i finally got to doin it i ran outa space last night so don't cancel someone downloadin it from you cause it's probably me! lol


----------



## kuso (Aug 31, 2002)

Have done....picked up a couple of new ones but no Mudge?!? Is that your handle over there?


----------



## Mudge (Aug 31, 2002)

Mudge555


----------



## kuso (Aug 31, 2002)

Well....I`ve just right clicked again and am now getting it from seven sources, but no Mudge555 yet


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 1, 2002)

i love this mans diet french fries! mmmmm can you do that!? hell ya!!! tahts awsome


----------



## kuso (Sep 1, 2002)

LOL...I was thinking the same thing 

Next is Pumping Iron....then Blood and Guts 

Thanks Mudge


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 1, 2002)

I saw a commercial for his new vifeo and he looks bigger then i ever thought he did. He is a freak.


----------



## Mudge (Sep 1, 2002)

He is a freak indeed, Looks like Dorian's form is tons better.


----------



## kuso (Sep 1, 2002)

I was surprised at Ronnie`s forum, but I guess he has the genes etc  where it doesn`t matter so much!

Blood and Guts is worth the download??


----------



## gopro (Sep 1, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> on KaZaA there is a ~533MB video of Ronnie about y2k, I believe, anyone seen it?



I have the real video...he is a FREAK OF NATURE!!!!!


----------



## kuso (Sep 1, 2002)

*Re: Re: Ronnie Coleman video*



> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> 
> 
> I have the real video...he is a FREAK OF NATURE!!!!!



The KaZaA version is the entire thing I believe 

A freak is the truth....20" guns BEFORE starting to workout!!


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 1, 2002)

Just downloaded the whole video  he is a freak but what the hell is with in between each set  he acts like someone  hit him in the head with a bat. Boy he sure was sloppy for a month till contest.


----------



## Mudge (Sep 1, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Ronnie Coleman video*



> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> 
> A freak is the truth....20" guns BEFORE starting to workout!!



20" arms when he went to that gym, not before he started - remember in the video he explains I've been a cop for 12 years, working out for 10, and working out at that gym for the last few years.

Blood and Guts was ok, but I didn't see anything as exciting as I thought it would be, sort of black and white too since its in a basement. He however though has good form, which is almost supprising from the big guys I've seen in person and now Ronnie on video.


----------



## kuso (Sep 2, 2002)

Just finished with Pumping Iron.....seems I need a different coec though  Oh well....off to DivX before downloading B & G


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 2, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> LOL...I was thinking the same thing



is there some kinda fat free oil or healthy oil or somethin i could make fries with cause i'm gonna incorperate that into my diet


----------



## Mifody (Sep 3, 2002)

chicken and french fries with ketchup hehe

working out lately, i cant stop saying "light weight"


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 3, 2002)

i just found an arnold pumping iron video on kazaa 648,880megs yet to download it, there sure are alot of sources for it must be pretty good judging by popularity


----------



## Mr.Xtreme (Sep 3, 2002)

Yeah, I seen that vidoe as well.  By far though that contest Arnold was in way better shapw then anyone.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 3, 2002)

is it a training video or a contest video?


----------



## Cenox (Sep 3, 2002)

Pumping iron is a little of both. It follows Arnold and co. a few months before a contest.


----------



## Mudge (Sep 3, 2002)

Before THEE contest, the Olympia, in its old format.

Light WEEEEEEEIGHT, ain't nothin but a peanut.


----------



## kuso (Sep 3, 2002)

Still can`t get blood and guts....always not enough sources


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 3, 2002)

i know mines goin at 1.11kps it's crap it says it'll be done next june


----------



## kuso (Sep 3, 2002)

mines still fucking queued!!!


----------



## Mudge (Sep 3, 2002)

Sheesh, I had someone getting it off me at 74 kB/s yesterday


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 3, 2002)

That might have been me.


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 3, 2002)

My favorite part is when he hauls the girl to jail after hitting her mom.


----------



## Mudge (Sep 3, 2002)

LoL, thats your favorite part? I like the part where his seargant catches him with 5 needles in his ass and then... oh, I guess that didn't happen.


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 3, 2002)

The breakfast of champions fries, chicken, and kool aid


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 3, 2002)

I would doubt they would do anything if they catch him juicing. imean if you dont know that he is juicing already then you are dumb


----------



## Mudge (Sep 3, 2002)

Yeah, I wonder how they came to the agreement of group ignorance, maybe some of them know that its not that evil, especially since other cops have been known to take that, and worse, crack etc


----------



## kuso (Sep 3, 2002)

FINALLY Blood and Guts has started downloading .....only 28 hours to go


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 3, 2002)

CRAP!!! i canceled the wrong download gotta start all over again 333:24:09 thats not too long only 15 days


----------



## Cenox (Sep 3, 2002)

or maybe the cops just want some1 his size protecting their asses


----------



## Mudge (Sep 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> CRAP!!! i canceled the wrong download gotta start all over again 333:24:09 thats not too long only 15 days



Just hit resume unless you hit CANCEL and then CLEAR DOWNLOADED AND ERRONIOUS, just resume it!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 3, 2002)

yes that was my second mistake stupid video it's gonna be really outdated by the time i get it lol


----------



## kuso (Sep 4, 2002)

Mudge...are you logged on KaZaA right now?


----------



## Mudge (Sep 4, 2002)

I am right NOW


----------



## kuso (Sep 4, 2002)

Cool....I`m going to "search for new sources" as I`m getting sick of downloading B&G at 1k


----------



## Mudge (Sep 4, 2002)

Judder is getting 64kB/s, I can go up to 95ish, but since your in Japan probably not


----------



## kuso (Sep 4, 2002)

I can`t seem to hook up to your upload.....just keep getting the same names popping up. I had a song downloading at 128k a little earlier


----------



## Mudge (Sep 4, 2002)

Maybe there is some kind of network split like IRC has, wierd, or, my copy is 709,936 kB (in KaZaA) Dorian Yates - Blood And guts.avi is the filename I have.

You can find specific users, but I'm not sure you can add them to your que or not that way, maybe.


----------



## kuso (Sep 4, 2002)

There must be  ....oh well....I`m getting it from four now for a grand total of 27k.......if they all hang around I`m FINALLY be done in an hour


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 4, 2002)

god dammit my computer is lazy go faster!!!

what r ur guy's handles?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 4, 2002)

i got some dude named skouiji@....


----------



## Mudge (Sep 4, 2002)

Mudge555 here.


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 4, 2002)

You  guys can transfer files quicker i found out thought msn messeger


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 4, 2002)

Another thing after watching that moive was how cool his gym is. They listen too tight music and it is a hardcore gym.

One problem though there was this one kid that made me laugh. He had 45s on a squat and he only went down three inches.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 4, 2002)

hahahah yeah i saw that in the ronnie video


----------



## Mudge (Sep 4, 2002)

I noticed that too, I think it was closer to 4-6 inches though. I used to watch this one guy with about 540# on the leg press, move about 6 inches, then do half squats with 95 pounds


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 4, 2002)

i remeber seeing a guy at the gym doing squats with 5 plates on each side i was like holy crap then i went up and looked and they were big assed 5 pound plates for powerlifting that looked like 45's


----------



## Mudge (Sep 4, 2002)

You sure about that? I have not seen powerlifting plates that are overly large, I have seen plenty of small plates in powerlifting, odd. Not 50kilo plates or something?


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 4, 2002)

Nope I have dont that before I  piled all these 10 pound plates on then at the ends i would put 45s.

That was back in the days when i slacked off during my workout and tried to impress everybody. 
Now no slacking and I am still impressing people without tricks


----------



## Mudge (Sep 4, 2002)

Wierd, I have never seen those, where do I get em  ha ha


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 4, 2002)

Yes 25 more hours then i pumping iron will be done.


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 4, 2002)

Why do all the people with the cool movies and stuff always have the slowest conects.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 5, 2002)

because they are bastards and they probably have 900 other people downloadin off em or they know how to use it so they cut your bandwidth so they can use it the dicks


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 5, 2002)

Dumb Pricks


----------



## kuso (Sep 5, 2002)

what are you trying to download Biggs?


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 5, 2002)

Pumping iron


----------



## kuso (Sep 5, 2002)

I`ve got that...and a fast connection, so I`ll log on....wait 5 min and serch for more sources!


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 5, 2002)

aight


----------



## kuso (Sep 5, 2002)

Got someone downloading Ronnie at about 30k right now.


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 5, 2002)

what is ur name on this


----------



## kuso (Sep 5, 2002)

Dunno....I haven`t set it....don`t even know how to give myself a name


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 5, 2002)

me 2


----------



## kuso (Sep 5, 2002)

LMAO!!!


----------



## Mudge (Sep 5, 2002)

Dudes, look under options! First friggin thing shows your name.


----------

